# Kettenblatt 22T... Hersteller ?



## Fr3aK (31. Mai 2007)

Moin Leute !

Also..., bin MTB-Singlespeed-Fahrer und hab´ daher leider nicht viel
Ahnung über BMX-Parts.
Daher wende ich mich heute mal an die 20Zoll-Scene:

Für meine FSA X-Drive Cranks suche ich ein 22er Kettenblatt.
Welche Hersteller gibt´s da ? 

Habe lediglich das "Animal - Sprocket Light" gefunden.
(auch noch ein anderes, welches aber wohl nur auf spezielle
Cranks paßt  )

Beim Animal stand nichts über spez. Cranks also geh ich mal 
davon aus das es auf alle dreiteilige Kurbeln paßt. 
Oder täusche ich mich da ?



Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

MfG
Fr3aK


----------



## *Souly* (31. Mai 2007)

das suelo gibt es auch noch in 22t.

aber soviel ich weiß kannst du nur bis 23t auf einer normalen bmxkurbel fahren.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobii (31. Mai 2007)

das prpfile nano gibt es auch in 22t
aber ich glaub auch nicht das das noch auf eine normale "bmxkurbel" passt
und auch nicht das es von manchen firmen kettenblätter mit 22t gibt die auf eine passen und von einer anderen firma eins mit den gleichen zähnen welches nicht drauf passt. denn die sind ja gleich groß...


----------



## KVA! SIR! (31. Mai 2007)

Kann passen.
kann aber auch sein, dass die kette an der kettenblattaufnahme schleift
nimm 23T das passt


----------



## vollepullebmx (31. Mai 2007)

Von S&M Bikes gibt es auch ein 23T kuckst Du 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.gsbmx.de/images/big/sm_tuff_man_sprocket.jpg


----------



## Trailst4R (7. Juni 2007)

fitbike dlr soll au bis 22 kommen.


----------



## ZoMa (8. Juni 2007)

http://warenkorb.parsimony.net/cgi-...=8772&katalog=103881,00&cart_id=1310914.25697


----------

